# Linux von CD auf USB Stick



## geforceeee (8. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Linux LiveCD mit einem fertigen Linux System, das bereits für einen ganz bestimmten Einsatz konfiguriert worden ist. Die CD ist bootbar. Für mich wäre es jedoch am praktischsten, wenn genau dieses System auf meinem USB Stick wäre.

Kann man genau das System von der CD auf den USB Stick bekommen, sodass es dort ausführbar wird? Wenn ja, wie? 

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Ezio (8. August 2010)

Mit UNetbootin kannst du das Image bootbar auf den Stick übertragen.


----------



## geforceeee (8. August 2010)

Super, vielen Dank! Ich werds mir gleich mal anschauen,.

lg, geforceeee


----------



## geforceeee (9. August 2010)

Oh, ich habe doch ein Problem. Meine Version auf der CD ist Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. Die ist aber im Programm gar nicht gelistet. Habt ihr Tipps?

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Ezio (9. August 2010)

Die muss auch nicht gelistet sein. Du kannst jede beliebige .iso Datei auswählen


----------



## NE_Patriot_87 (28. Januar 2011)

Wenns nicht funktioniert, versuch mal dat hier
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/... Wenn der auch nicht geht, low-level copy von cd auf USB.. Bin mim IPhone online, der Befehl heißt "dd" 

Dazu das tutorial 

http://de.opensuse.org/Live-USB-Stick

VG


----------

